# How to teach him to walk without crossing my path?



## Superrodris (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi, my pup is already 3 months and 2 weeks. I'm teaching him how to walk...it's been his...5th time out, I think. How can I teach him not to walk over me or try to bite my trousers? I was crossing the street and he got tangled in my legs somehow...and I almost fell over.
Plus, he bites my trousers/skirts/dresses because he wants up. I've almost NEVER had him in my arms before...why this sudden not wanting to walk?

Anyway, thanks!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

place your dog on your left side. hold the leash with your
right hand allowing the leash to cross your body. have your left
hand over the top of the leash. hold your left hand on the leash
so your dog can't walk in front of you or nip at your clothing.
teach your dog to heel on the left and right side, with or
without a leash.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Puppies have enough trouble not tripping over their own feet to worry about where your feet are. It's up to you to watch where the puppy is and not the other way around. If he's biting your pants and getting in the way, you need to walk faster.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

walking faster to stop the nipping at the clothes. i've
never heard of that method. if you walk faster the
pup is going to walk faster. will that stop the nipping?
they are heding dogs so they can run and nip. :crazy:



Elaine said:


> Puppies have enough trouble not tripping over their own feet to worry about where your feet are. It's up to you to watch where the puppy is and not the other way around.
> 
> If he's biting your pants and getting in the way, you need to walk faster.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Yes, walking faster helps with the nipping. They have to work harder to walk faster making it harder for them to grab your pants.


----------



## Superrodris (Jan 2, 2011)

Ok, thanks for the tip. He doesn't trip with is own feet at this stage, thank God. It's not that he trìps with my feet, but he crosses my path...like, from left to right. Im gonna try both things and see what comes out of it...thanks!


----------



## SouthernNdN (Nov 17, 2010)

It sounds as though your giving him to much slack on the leash. If your teaching him to heel or walk correctly on a leash, unless he has it down he shouldn't have enough leash to cross you.

As for crossing infront of you any other time, my girl still does it once in a while while in the house, usually when she does this and or stops, I don't give way I keep on a walking and walk right into her or through her.


----------



## Blazings (Jan 24, 2011)

5th time he has ever been out?  I really recomment going out with him twice a day at that age. It's important for him to meet other people/dogs or else he'll not socialize and might start biting people/dogs he doesn't know.


----------



## Pedrooo (Jun 7, 2010)

he's still a pup like a babe it's hard to control him however you need to establish leader ship and the best way is to make your dog sit before you leave the door then invite him for the walk. also control the foood ! it's the best way to gain dogs respect
Pedro


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

SouthernNdN said:


> It sounds as though your giving him to much slack on the leash. If your teaching him to heel or walk correctly on a leash, unless he has it down he shouldn't have enough leash to cross you.
> 
> As for crossing infront of you any other time, my girl still does it once in a while while in the house, usually when she does this and or stops, I don't give way I keep on a walking and walk right into her or through her.


I do the same thing with my boy. I don't let him "have the right away" if you will.


----------

